# Bigdaddy napsgear review



## Derekallen2657 (Mar 14, 2018)

So I’ve been along time gearhead, I was tired of getting screwed or burnt using different online sources. My boy down Florida said use napsgear so I gave it a shot.. I ordered 6 x prop100, 4 sust250, 2x test250, 1xtest 400 dragon pharma and 5xmethandione 10mgs so the site confirmed payment in 24 hrs they split the order up in 2 shipments but they both came.. what blew me away was the sent one of the dragon pharma 250 when I ordered the 400 mgs I took a pic and the sent out the test 400 immediately. 

I’ve never had customer service like this l,real talk! It’s been over 6 weeks since I received the order I wanted to see who good the gear was and I can promise you it’s REAL REAL REAL!! I had my levels tested 4 days ago and there lit thru the roof, if you wanna get your swole on an not get burn use napsgear you won’t be sorry, Bigdaddy


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 14, 2018)

where do I sign up!


----------



## Chillinlow (Mar 14, 2018)

Send some free samples


----------



## Seeker (Mar 14, 2018)

I love it when they call me Bigdaddy.


----------



## automatondan (Mar 14, 2018)

I totally believe you! Thanks for posting, weve all been looking for a internet based source! Sounds safe!


----------



## Jin (Mar 14, 2018)

I wanna get my swoll on!!!!!


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 14, 2018)

Seeker said:


> I love it when they call me Bigdaddy.



i like it when they call me big poppa pump


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 14, 2018)

napsgear is a scammer.​


----------



## mugzy (Mar 14, 2018)

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/thre...hsn-2-days-and-Already-I-m-done-with-Napsgear

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/15965-Napsgear-potential-issue

Its best to do some research before selecting a source. Also ordering illegal steroids from a website is not a good idea as there will always be a record or your personal information.


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 14, 2018)

I like to buy all my illegal steroids from websites that also have a FB page.


----------



## DF (Mar 14, 2018)

Derekallen2657 said:


> So I’ve been along time gearhead, I was tired of getting screwed or burnt using different online sources. My boy down Florida said use napsgear so I gave it a shot.. I ordered 6 x prop100, 4 sust250, 2x test250, 1xtest 400 dragon pharma and 5xmethandione 10mgs so the site confirmed payment in 24 hrs they split the order up in 2 shipments but they both came.. what blew me away was the sent one of the dragon pharma 250 when I ordered the 400 mgs I took a pic and the sent out the test 400 immediately. I’ve never had customer service like this l,real talk! It’s been over 6 weeks since I received the order I wanted to see who good the gear was and I can promise you it’s REAL REAL REAL!! I had my levels tested 4 days ago and there lit thru the roof, if you wanna get your swoll on an not get burn use napsgear you won’t be sorry, Bigdaddy



What do you consider through the roof?  How about you post up the blood work?


----------



## Mythos (Mar 14, 2018)

Derekallen2657 said:


> they both came......blew me away..  I took a pic immediately. I've never had customer service like this..  I wanted to see..  if you wanna get your swoll on  Bigdaddy



View attachment 5520


ten characters


----------

